# free fert



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

If you go to clarus pro landscape.com, they are having a free trial on there screaming green fert that will cover between 2000 to 2500 sf.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

I just signed up. Eh, what the heck. Free Fert.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I signed up. I've been wanting to try this stuff but never felt like making the drive to the nearest dealer to grab a bag. Let's see if we receive our bags first...


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Cool, thanks @iowa jim


----------



## bunjamins (Aug 15, 2018)

i'll give it a try once my reno is a little more mature, looking forward to sharing results.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

I got mine in mail today


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

thanks! gonna have to try it ;-)


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks @iowa jim!

Here is a direct link: 
https://www.claruschoice.com

Confirmation email may be sent to junk mail account.

Has anyone tried this product before? Is it good?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Signed up. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

Nice! Just signed up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks! Like @@Mozart said though is this good? Don't want to put anything down if it's no good - even if free!

Thank you for the heads up though!


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Stats for Screamin Green listed on website:
Screamin' Green #1 Seller	(16-2-3) 60% srn	40% Organic Matter	1% Ca, 4% S, 1% Fe	215 SGN


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

I signed up for this a few weeks ago, just got my delivery yesterday. So it's not a scam for anyone curious. I haven't applied it yet, but I figure I'll hold onto it, maybe make it my fall fert throw down see what kind of results I get.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> Thanks! Like @@Mozart said though is this good? Don't want to put anything down if it's no good - even if free!
> 
> Thank you for the heads up though!


I have never used it myself but always wanted to try it. I first noticed it from a you tube video from Matt Martin (The grass factor) and he recommend it highly, then quit using it because he had a beef with site one i believe over the price. There should be some you tube videos on it.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Interesting - Yeah, I'll see if thye're still offering it tonight when I get home - site is blocked at my work unfortunately. I saw him upload a video about it where I think he just came down on it a bit because sounds like his Siteone ripped him off or something - didn't get a chance to watch the whole vid.

Edit: I got in, signed up - problem is..what if I love it? Looks like it's only at SiteOne - am I allowed to shop there as a non-business owner?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> Interesting - Yeah, I'll see if thye're still offering it tonight when I get home - site is blocked at my work unfortunately. I saw him upload a video about it where I think he just came down on it a bit because sounds like his Siteone ripped him off or something - didn't get a chance to watch the whole vid.
> 
> Edit: I got in, signed up - problem is..what if I love it? Looks like it's only at SiteOne - am I allowed to shop there as a non-business owner?


I just checked and they are still offering the free fert. when i punched up for the Clarus web site it showed Matts videos right below it. I would send a link if i new how, i am new to the computer.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> Edit: I got in, signed up - problem is..what if I love it? Looks like it's only at SiteOne - am I allowed to shop there as a non-business owner?


Yea absolutely. I have one a few miles from my house and have bought single bags of Screamin Green there, as well as some irrigation items, and the TripleStart for my reno. Some people report SiteOne employees being a little rude to Home owners, but in my experience they have been super friendly. If you go in there knowing what you want just like any pro they deal with, I don't see any reason they would give you flack.

I had good, albeit limited experience, with Screamin Green. I sought it out due to the Milo shortage and I was thrilled with how cheap it was relatively speaking. ~$23 for a #50 bag of 16% N. I have ~3/4 of the bag left and plan on using it for the first few "spoon feedings" of my reno.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

So I have a really stupid question. Just throwing numbers out here but what's the difference between a 20-10-5, and a 10-5-2. Just picking totally random numbers - when I see fertilizers with similar ratios just lower or higher, is that just strength?

Second question - looks like this screamin green is similar to Milo just with Potassium that Milo has none of. That being said, why go back to Milo if this gives me everything Milo offers, plus Potassium?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

20-10-5 is 20% Nitrogen by weight. 10-5-2 is 10% Nitrogen by weight. So you would have to put down 2x a much of the 10-5-2 to get the same amount of Nitrogen to the lawn. These numbers are called the guaranteed analysis or NPK.

You get more info from sources online. IE the LCN: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7yXrnu5R14


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

A 10-5-2.5 and 20-10-5 fert would have the same ratios of N, N:K and P:K. The main difference is concentration. So a 10 pound bag of 10-5-2.5 would contain the same N, P and K (by weight) as a 5 pound bag of 20-10-5.

The numbers represent % content by weight (20% of 5 lbs is 1 lb so a 5 lb bag of 20-10-5 contains 1 pound of N).


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Ok yeah, so I was right - it's simple division right? let's change it up a bit so math is exact but if there is 20-10-8 and 10-5-4, there is literally no difference other than weighing out the pricing. right?

Only other thing I can think of is maybe some are synthetic and others are organic with similar ratios - so synth would be more faster acting.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Email from Clarus:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Numbers aside, I would also look at what they used in the ingredients. Are they the same exact materials? Some might be a mix of fast release and coated ureas / methylene ureas, so some slow mixed in but not necessarily organic. Could also be urea vs AMS or SOP vs MOP. Calc is the same but other contents may differ including non listed micros such as with AMS usually you would have S04. If everything is the same content wise, then one just has more filler, ex. clay for binder.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Giving this a bump so everybody that wants to try this has a opportunity to do so.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I just applied mine today.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Got my free Screamin Green today. Came priority mail!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Got my free Screamin Green today. Came priority mail!


"Exceptional Quality Biosolids" :airquote:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is strange that it doesn't have an analysis. What is the NPK? How many pounds in the bag?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

The exceptional biosolids are from the people that use a bidet.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> The exceptional biosolids are from the people that use a bidet.


 :lol:


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> It is strange that it doesn't have an analysis. What is the NPK? How many pounds in the bag?


Analysis is 16-2-3. Here is the label from the an actual retail bag. Math doesn't seem to jive for the app rates on my bag vs the sample, but it appears its likely ~#10.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

gm560 said:


> but it appears its likely ~#10.


My sample is 10#.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

So 1 bag (10lbs) covers 2500sqft? And its 16N?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> Second question - looks like this screamin green is similar to Milo just with Potassium that Milo has none of. That being said, why go back to Milo if this gives me everything Milo offers, plus Potassium?


Nope. It's a combination of a whole bunch of stuff...

Milo (actually OceanGro, I think), SOP, urea, sulfur coated urea, ammonium sulfate, chicken manure, etc.

There is only about 1/3 to 1/2 bag of Milo or equivalent in each 50 lb bag of Screamin' Green. It's not fully organic, so it's not a direct replacement.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

outdoorsmen said:


> So 1 bag (10lbs) covers 2500sqft? And its 16N?


2200 sqft at the "Recommended rate", which appears to be 0.72 lbs per 1k. Or 1800 at the high rate 0.88 lbs per 1k.

This is the sample (free) bag. The one I bought from site one was 50lbs and cost me something like $23. So we are talking $5 of free product plus shipping. Although I hear I might have it cheaper than most since rumor has it they source the "exceptional quality biosolids" from right here in NJ.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

My experience:

The free giveaway has been going on for awhile. I went to the website, filled out the info and my box came in the mail 7-10 days later. I bought 3 bags at my local SiteOne store as it was supposedly all the rage in the DFW area. I didn't feel like it did much of anything (at the time and well before joining this site) so I sent an email to the company stating so. Fast forward I get an email requesting to talk so I can provide more details. The regional rep calls me and we discussed my lawn and how the product reacted. He then put in a call to the SiteOne store giving me a store credit for all 3 bags. Then the rep calls me and asks if I would give it another try next spring after I address some issues from my soil sample and I agreed I would. He says when Im ready to just call and they will ship me 3 bags to my home. Knowing what I know now it was not the fault of the product but my application with a lack of watering the correct way/amount...

I look forward to next year and Im impressed with the company standing behind the product.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

They are fast.

Signed up within an hour of this post coming up on the 4th(Tuesday), and i got my fert Saturday here in Oregon. All for free


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> They are fast.
> 
> Signed up within an hour of this post coming up on the 4th(Tuesday), and i got my fert Saturday here in Oregon. All for free


Same here. I couldn't remember anything I ordered when I saw the mail person walking up with a package


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Came in Saturday for me! +1 for fast shipping.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> FuzzeWuzze said:
> 
> 
> > They are fast.
> ...


Pretty sure i looked like an idiot when i opened the box at the tail end of my kids birthday and went "Yessssss" and when i showed everyone what it was they had a puzzled/disturbed look. #NoRegrets


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > FuzzeWuzze said:
> ...


Nice! I ripped mine open and then took a picture of it. That got some looks :lol:


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Having never used this stuff I gotta say im a believer. I spread it over a week ago, probably closer to 2, didn't really think much about it until I took this video of my yard helper and realized how dark my lawn had gotten. Definitely looking too use next year if I can source it somewhere for a decent price.

I spread the entire bag over 1800 sqft kbg prg reno I did in spring.
Video of helper:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wibu1dbfi5vawpu/20180922_154829.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

I signed up for a free sample but never received a confirmation email. Has anyone else had that issue?

I signed up around 9/12 I think. Checked my spam folder too and there's nothing. Did the promotion end?


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I got a confirmation email weeks ago and never got any.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Lawnguyland said:


> I signed up for a free sample but never received a confirmation email. Has anyone else had that issue?
> 
> I signed up around 9/12 I think. Checked my spam folder too and there's nothing. Did the promotion end?


The promotion is still going on, mine took almost 3 weeks to get so don't give up hope.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Maybe they got backed up? Mine came in a coupe days for some reason. Just put it down last night so we'll see what it does.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

It's been 20 days since I ordered mine, have not received it yet. I'll wait 8 more days (4 weeks) before asking the company for an update.

They are shipping a heavy bag of product to me for free, so I can't really complain as long as it eventually arrives,


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I just contacted the company (888-675-7515) and they said there were delays due to weather and hurricane. The lady said they are now processing orders again so to hang in there as the product is on the way. Hope this helps...
@Mozart @Lawnguyland @jessehurlburt


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks @ctrav, that makes sense.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Yea mine came to Oregon within like a week. That said i also signed up within like 5 minutes of this post coming up, so i was probably near the front of the line. I gotta say i do like the product.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> If you go to clarus pro landscape.com, they are having a free trial on there screaming green fert that will cover between 2000 to 2500 sf.


What did you put for company name? I put None since I don't have a business. I wonder if that is why I haven't received an email.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> What did you put for company name? I put None since I don't have a business. I wonder if that is why I haven't received an email.


I typed in N/A for company name and got two emails, one confirming the order and a second one a couple weeks later. I'd check your spam filter or you may have had a typo in your email address.



> Thank you for your free trial sample request.
> Your request has been received; however, fulfillment has been a bit delayed.
> Expected delivery is the week of Oct 1, 2018.
> Thank you very much for your understanding.
> Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Ah I thought they just didn't like me and decided not to send one lol hoping they still do


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I forgot I even did this! Haven't recieved it. (Not complaining...its free!).


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I didn't either. Maybe I was too late (I was late to the party).


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

I got an email from them last week saying they were backed up but it's still coming. Email said it should be here by Oct. 1st but it's not here yet. Not giving up hope though!


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Signed up, excited to try this out!

@MichiganGreen I learned early this season, although they are comparable by raw % of nutrients, each bag may have different proportions of slow/fast release Nitrogen.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Haven't got mine either....I'm sure it will come, maybe I'll just save it for next season - won't complain over free fert.


----------



## Doug E Dee (Oct 19, 2017)

I've not heard a word from my request either.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Doug E Dee said:


> I've not heard a word from my request either.


I herd they were behind due to the hurricane, but you would have to think they would be caught up by now.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

I never got a confirmation email, but I did receive my free sample today. You guys should be getting them soon if you haven't already.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

I got mine today but the bag ruptured and prills are slowly spilling out of the box it was shipped in.

Not complaining, but disappointed in the carrier.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I checked my email junk box and looked through my deleted to make sure I hadn't accidentally deleted my email. Found nothing. So I figured I had made a mistake on my email like suggested. I filled out the form again this morning. Got home this afternoon to a free bag of fertilizer. Man they are fast.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I received a 2nd bag out of nowhere today. Score!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I got my free bag in like a week


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

it has arrived!


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Haha, I think they sent them all out. Mine came today too 
So this begs my next question that I actually came here to ask. Can anybody walk in and shop at SiteOne? I've been meaning to check it out, and they seem to be the only ones that carry Screamin Green anyway. Seems like it's more for small business rather than just Joe Schmo around the corner?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Budstl said:


> I received a 2nd bag out of nowhere today. Score!


Did you order it twice??


----------



## Doug E Dee (Oct 19, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> Can anybody walk in and shop at SiteOne?


I did! Also, my bag of Screamin' Green came today!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> Haha, I think they sent them all out. Mine came today too
> So this begs my next question that I actually came here to ask. Can anybody walk in and shop at SiteOne? I've been meaning to check it out, and they seem to be the only ones that carry Screamin Green anyway. Seems like it's more for small business rather than just Joe Schmo around the corner?


Yes SiteOne sells to homeowners. You can't walk in and "shop" but you can order what you need


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

@MichiganGreen not that I'm aware of.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, I think they sent them all out. Mine came today too
> ...


Right, yeah I know it's not your typical retailer but do I have to sweet talk them or something if I'm not buying mass quantities?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Doug E Dee said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Can anybody walk in and shop at SiteOne?
> ...


They were cool with you making personal sized orders?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> Doug E Dee said:
> 
> 
> > MichiganGreen said:
> ...


My wife walked into the Site One in Erie, PA a few years ago and bought one bag of Dimension without issue. I think it depends on each store and staff. It seems some are fine with it and others might have a bit of an attitude. Maybe call first.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Doug E Dee said:
> ...


Most things I can find on domyown or others but for some reason screamin green seems to have a deal with them


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I got mine. No complaints for free! But I am thinking it will wait until 2019!


----------



## Doug E Dee (Oct 19, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> They were cool with you making personal sized orders?


Absolutely, been going to my local one since it was Lesco. Just go up to the counter and ask for what you need. If you're not sure, you can ask for suggestions, "I'm looking for some turf fertilizer with some slow release and some iron" or "fert with Dimension".


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I think SiteOne is all about relationships. If you have one near you I highly recommend giving them a try. As a veteran they set me up an account with no issues. The only thing I have not found is 0-46-0. Here in the DFW area there are several stores so they will call around and even have things sent to the closest store. This has been my experience but YMMV...


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Mine came today


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Got and used mine today. What a great deal. Smelled like major success. Almost like Milo and other goodies. I'll likely be looking for this going forward!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ctrav maybe ask for 0-45-0 instead of 46. You could ask them to search for triple superphosphate.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Doug E Dee said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > They were cool with you making personal sized orders?
> ...


Cool, I will check it out. thanks!


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Got mine today! Smells like Milo. I have a Valley Green equivalent to Screaming Green, and curious how they compare!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Our bag of free Clarus Pro "Screamin' Green" arrived today. I'm very impressed that they sent out a free fertilizer sample like this.

I was surprised that the label on the bag doesn't include an N-P-K analysis. (This is consistent with what others have mentioned in this thread -- I'm thankful that others have mentioned it is 16-2-3.)

It does say that the bag (which I weighed as being 10 pounds - the weight isn't listed on the bag, either) should cover 2,200 sqft at the recommended rate and 1800 sqft at the high rate. That would be 0.72#N/ksqft at the recommended rate, and .89#N/ksqft at the high rate.

Now I need to figure out whether to apply it this year or wait until spring, and where to apply it on the lawn.

Wondering if I should do some sort of experiment with applying the Screamin' Green to one section of my lawn, keeping a "control" section, and applying something else to a third section for comparison?


----------



## TheLawnNewbie (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm with ya @ken-n-nancy I got my bag yesterday and with the weather we are having I think I'm just gonna stick with milo at this point. I don't want to apply it and get a wash off rainstorm like we have been getting. Not to mention winter is coming quick.

In the spring I will be able to "see" the results better.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Our bag of free Clarus Pro "Screamin' Green" arrived today. I'm very impressed that they sent out a free fertilizer sample like this.
> 
> I was surprised that the label on the bag doesn't include an N-P-K analysis. (This is consistent with what others have mentioned in this thread -- I'm thankful that others have mentioned it is 16-2-3.)
> 
> ...


Not sure on when...but definitely running it in a certain spot as a test. Question is a very visible spot or not so much. How much faith do I have in it...


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I've been using this stuff a few years...before it got popular online. Before this forum existed, before YouTube lawn bloggers talked about it...and I love it. It's one of my favorite fertilizers, because it has almost everything conceivable in one bag. N, P, K, biosolids, manure, iron, urea, ammonium sulfate, sulfur coated urea, sulfate of potash...the list goes on! About the only thing it's missing is methylene urea.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

all my friends I told about this offer have received theirs. I'm still holding out hope mine shows up one day.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Our bag of free Clarus Pro "Screamin' Green" arrived today. I'm very impressed that they sent out a free fertilizer sample like this.
> 
> I was surprised that the label on the bag doesn't include an N-P-K analysis. (This is consistent with what others have mentioned in this thread -- I'm thankful that others have mentioned it is 16-2-3.)
> 
> ...


I have saved mine until spring and plan on doing a comparison between milo and screamin green.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Screamin Green is less expensive correct? Just have to find a friendly Site one who will sell it ...


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> Screamin Green is less expensive correct? Just have to find a friendly Site one who will sell it ...


I have not looked into pricing as of yet, but i do know that i can get milo for $7.00 a bag this year at farm fleet, they had 3 different sales this year on it. Maybe green will chime in on the screamin green as he has used it for quite awhile.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> all my friends I told about this offer have received theirs. I'm still holding out hope mine shows up one day.


Me too... :?


----------



## malisha1 (Aug 9, 2017)

How long did it take for you to receive the package?


----------



## TheLawnNewbie (Jul 31, 2018)

@malisha1 mine took about 3-4 weeks


----------



## malisha1 (Aug 9, 2017)

TheLawnNewbie said:


> @malisha1 mine took about 3-4 weeks


Thanks if I get mine I'll use it as a winterizer fertilizer


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

malisha1 said:


> TheLawnNewbie said:
> 
> 
> > @malisha1 mine took about 3-4 weeks
> ...


You could, but you would be giving up a lot of the benefits. This stuff is great in Spring and Fall.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Screamin Green is less expensive correct? Just have to find a friendly Site one who will sell it ...
> ...


Cost comparison deoends where you are. Here, 50 lbs of Milo is $16, and Screamin' Green is $35 now (but I got the last two bags before the price went up). So strictly on a Nitrogen cost per unit, Screamin' Green costs a bit less. But that's not really a valid comparison.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

malisha1 said:


> How long did it take for you to receive the package?


3-4 weeks with no email.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> If you go to clarus pro landscape.com, they are having a free trial on there screaming green fert that will cover between 2000 to 2500 sf.


Giving this a bump up as we have had a lot of new members as of late. The free trial is still going on.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

I just had another free 5lb bag show up in the mail yesterday. I'm assuming this was a mistake but did anyone else get a second sample? The first sample I got came in October


----------



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> I just had another free 5lb bag show up in the mail yesterday. I'm assuming this was a mistake but did anyone else get a second sample? The first sample I got came in October


I didn't get a second sample but I did just get my 1st. It had been back ordered sin Nov 18. They were very nice about it and apologized at the time that it was unavailable. Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I asked for my sample two months ago and never got it. I even followed up with the company and got no response. Too bad because I really wanted to use it.


----------



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> I asked for my sample two months ago and never got it. I even followed up with the company and got no response. Too bad because I really wanted to use it.


You might want to try following up again. I replied to the original confirming email they sent me, and they did respond with an expected ship date and it showed up yesterday.

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Its been down for at least a month:

Trial samples will resume February 2019 in time for a Spring Trial Application of Screamin' Green !


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

T&C states one per person/household. I'm hoping it's by year, I'll try to get a free sample again.

They will send a few emails asking for a review. I told them I appreciated the sample, but I'd feel silly reviewing a lawn amendment I used once.


----------

